# Youth Fight for Jobs to stage second Jarrow march



## Proper Tidy (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-12523531



> *Youth jobs group plans to recreate Jarrow March*
> 
> The 75th anniversary of the Jarrow March is to be marked by a similar protest highlighting youth unemployment, activists have announced.
> 
> ...



More here:

http://youthfightforjobs.com/article/7123

Ambitious but will be hard for the media and the politicians to ignore...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 21, 2011)

'ambitious' is the word that springs to mind yes. 
and how is a handful of SPEW members 'marching' about for a month or so  going to be hard for the media and politicians to ignore?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 21, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> 'ambitious' is the word that springs to mind yes.
> and how is a handful of SPEW members 'marching' about for a monthor so  going to be hard for the media and politicians to ignore?


 
I should imagine the fact that YFJ is backed by a half dozen unions including Unite might help. Or that it's a recreation of fucking Jarrow. On the 75th anniversary.

SPEW. Lol. You joined the CPGB as well as the IMT and the LRC now DBD? 

I also suspect it will be a march in stages, as opposed to 'a handful' of SP members.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 21, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> 'ambitious' is the word that springs to mind yes.
> and how is a handful of SPEW members 'marching' about for a month or so  going to be hard for the media and politicians to ignore?


 
Away with you


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 21, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> I s.
> 
> SPEW. Lol. You joined the CPGB as well as the IMT and the LRC now DBD?
> 
> I also suspect it will be a march in stages, as opposed to 'a handful' of SP members.



CPGB? I dunno what you mean
I'm not in the IMT either, just the LRC. 
This march won't work, it will only attract a handful of  people, and will look really lame. Reminds me of all those pointless treks around the country that the WRP used to organise in the 80s


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 21, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> CPGB? I dunno what you mean
> I'm not in the IMT either, just the LRC.
> This march won't work, it will only attract a handful people, and will look really lame. Reminds me of all those pointless treks around the country that the WRP used to organise in the 80s


 
Did you miss the bit about it having union backing and most likely being in stages? How will that only attract a handful of people?

And how big do you think the original Jarrow march was anyway?

Only people who say SPEW are Weekly Wanker types btw.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 21, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> Only people who say SPEW are Weekly Wanker types btw.



yeah right


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Feb 21, 2011)

Strange sense of deja vu coming over me ...








http://www.marxists.org/history/etol/newspape/isj/1976/no093/nrtwc.htm


----------



## trevhagl (Feb 21, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-12523531
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
good to hear it, but i await all the armchair secretarians slagging em off for doing something positive...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 21, 2011)

trevhagl said:


> good to hear it, but i await all the armchair secretarians slagging em off for doing something positive...


 
See the previous seven posts trev


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 21, 2011)

Got your clogs out trev?


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 21, 2011)

trevhagl said:


> good to hear it, but i await all the armchair secretarians slagging em off for doing something positive...


wtf is a 'secretarian'? Even by your weird standards, Trev,t hat's bizarre


----------



## flicy (Feb 21, 2011)

I fail to see what this kind of protest hopes to achieve. No government can create jobs, Governments can only create conditions that attract business & enterprise. The government is doing all it can to make this country more attractive to business, but over the past few years business has been loaded with so much regulation that we have lost a lot to other countries. This along with the growing competition from emerging economise who have a much lower wage structure, & dare I say a better work ethic, we have a real struggle on our hands to compete. no government is happy about high unemployment, it is bad for revenue & dosn't make them popular. I am afraid governance over the past 10 years almost always defines the conditions we live with during the following 10 years. We are reaping the effects of the past 10 years which have caused them now. It will be neither quick or easy to reverse that damage.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 21, 2011)

flicy said:


> I fail to see what this kind of protest hopes to achieve. No government can create jobs, Governments can only create conditions that attract business & enterprise. The government is doing all it can to make this country more attractive to business, but over the past few years business has been loaded with so much regulation that we have lost a lot to other countries. This along with the growing competition from emerging economise who have a much lower wage structure, & dare I say a better work ethic, we have a real struggle on our hands to compete. no government is happy about high unemployment, it is bad for revenue & dosn't make them popular. I am afraid governance over the past 10 years almost always defines the conditions we live with during the following 10 years. We are reaping the effects of the past 10 years which have caused them now. It will be neither quick or easy to reverse that damage.


 
Lol.

Why can 'no government can create jobs' you tory arse?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 21, 2011)

If this revival of the Jarrow march achieves as much as the original one then it will achieve nothing, sadly.

And a message for flicy (how do you pronounce that)? You are on the wrong boards.


----------



## nightbreed (Feb 21, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-12523531
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fair play to YFFJ. I will support this.


----------



## nightbreed (Feb 21, 2011)

flicy said:


> I fail to see what this kind of protest hopes to achieve. No government can create jobs, Governments can only create conditions that attract business & enterprise. The government is doing all it can to make this country more attractive to business, but over the past few years business has been loaded with so much regulation that we have lost a lot to other countries. This along with the growing competition from emerging economise who have a much lower wage structure, & dare I say a better work ethic, we have a real struggle on our hands to compete. no government is happy about high unemployment, it is bad for revenue & dosn't make them popular. I am afraid governance over the past 10 years almost always defines the conditions we live with during the following 10 years. We are reaping the effects of the past 10 years which have caused them now. It will be neither quick or easy to reverse that damage.


 
I am afraid what happens in 2011 will affect us for the next 20 years, regardless what happened in the last 10 years.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 21, 2011)

having this thread open led to me explaining the Jarrow March to my 5 year old.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 21, 2011)

nightbreed said:


> Fair play to YFFJ. I will support this.


I'll do what I can to help,too


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 21, 2011)

flicy said:


> I fail to see what this kind of protest hopes to achieve. No government can create jobs, Governments can only create conditions that attract business & enterprise. The government is doing all it can to make this country more attractive to business, but over the past few years business has been loaded with so much regulation that we have lost a lot to other countries. This along with the growing competition from emerging economise who have a much lower wage structure, & dare I say a better work ethic, we have a real struggle on our hands to compete. no government is happy about high unemployment, it is bad for revenue & dosn't make them popular. I am afraid governance over the past 10 years almost always defines the conditions we live with during the following 10 years. We are reaping the effects of the past 10 years which have caused them now. It will be neither quick or easy to reverse that damage.



Drivel...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 21, 2011)

He's either a troll or a fuckwit, Fed, ignore the piece of shit.


----------



## fiannanahalba (Feb 21, 2011)

It wont work.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 22, 2011)

flicy said:


> emerging economise who have a much lower wage structure, & dare I say a better work ethic


 
You fucking slime.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 22, 2011)

The first Right to Work march ended up in a fight with the Police and John Deason at the Crown court.

Incidentially the SWP used the inspiration of the The National Unemployed Workers' Movement ( dominated by the Communist party) as its model rather than the Jarrow march which was as I recall adopted by the Labour party as being more respectable.

I suppose in the Youth Fights for Jobs case its simply that they are first out of the traps versus the RTW lot organising a march. Cue a RTW march proposal and then some campaign to join forces.


----------



## JimW (Feb 22, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> You fucking slime.


 
And the "work ethic" in China is entirely the result of compulsion and precarity - you can read endless shite about how "lazy" Chinese workers were in the old state enterprises from the local equivalent of Tory scum/ middles class idiots.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 22, 2011)

> This along with the growing competition from emerging economise who have a much lower wage structure, & dare I say a better work ethic,



Ugh. 

Sadly I know people in real life who think this sort of shit.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 22, 2011)

For those too young to have been there , this is an article on the Right To Work marches in the 1970s. 

http://www.marxists.org/history/etol/newspape/isj/1976/no093/nrtwc.htm


All SWP branches were told to leaflet estates , hold meetings on fighting back against unemployment and to collect money at workplaces to sponsor the marchers.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 22, 2011)

flicy said:


> I fail to see what this kind of protest hopes to achieve. No government can create jobs, Governments can only create conditions that attract business & enterprise. The government is doing all it can to make this country more attractive to business, but over the past few years business has been loaded with so much regulation that we have lost a lot to other countries. This along with the growing competition from emerging economise who have a much lower wage structure, & dare I say a better work ethic, we have a real struggle on our hands to compete. no government is happy about high unemployment, it is bad for revenue & dosn't make them popular. I am afraid governance over the past 10 years almost always defines the conditions we live with during the following 10 years. We are reaping the effects of the past 10 years which have caused them now. It will be neither quick or easy to reverse that damage.


utter shite


----------



## Greebo (Feb 22, 2011)

Thinking about the "second" Jarrow-London march in the 1980s (marched all the way, not done in relays - some of the feet were in a bad state by the time the reached Watford, where they were allowed to use the "slipper baths" for free)....

IMHO what it achieved was getting the idea across that these people were human beings, not stupid, lazy, or on the scrounge, but people just trying to get by as well as they could in spite of a government which had destroyed most of the available work (closing down nationalised heavy industry) in their area.

It remains to be seen what the Young People's March will achieve.  At least it might stop the tabloids trotting out the same old tripe about everyone (apart from pensioners, gawd bless 'em) who isn't employed being scroungers, cheats, lazy, thick, addicts etc.


----------



## treelover (Feb 22, 2011)

The Jarrow marches although part of labour history, and something many of us in our youth admired, (though now most people will never had heard of them.) However, the historical record now shows they were co-opted by the L/P, some Tories supported them, feeding them and even sheltering them, However, in the end they were basically ignored and got nothing, though they it did to an extent 'humanise' the plight of the poor'. Its also revealing they are shown by the MSM and schools, etc as the face of 1930's opposition to welfare cuts/poverty, when it was Wal Hannington and the Unemployed Workers Movement whihc was much more active:, with massive rallies, direct action and more than a few riots such as that in Birkenhead. 

I suspect this march won't get the same coverage, though I may be wrong as youth unemployment seem to be covered quite regulalry by the MSM and it may just catch the 'zeitgeist'  I suspect the numbers will be low and of course, its likely the DWP will stop their benefits as 'not available for work. Having said that, i do think it is worth doing...


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 22, 2011)

JimW said:


> And the "work ethic" in China is entirely the result of compulsion and precarity - you can read endless shite about how "lazy" Chinese workers were in the old state enterprises from the local equivalent of Tory scum/ middles class idiots.



The fuckwittery or even worse, outright coldness in thinking.


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't see the harm in giving it a go.

It does do my head in with all the left front organisations, and don't think it's the right political way to go about things, but as an action in and of itself fair play to those giving it a go.

Just think something like this would be better if it came out of a campaign which was genuinely connected to local communities, unemployed organisations and the workers movement. And before you say about having the backing of six unions, you can get backing off unions for pretty much anything now days if you have a handful of people in a few branches, that doesn't mean a campaign has real input from communities or workplaces.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 22, 2011)

One_Stop_Shop said:


> Just think something like this would be better if it came out of a campaign which was genuinely connected to local communities, unemployed organisations and the workers movement. And before you say about having the backing of six unions, you can get backing off unions for pretty much anything now days if you have a handful of people in a few branches, that doesn't mean a campaign has real input from communities or workplaces.


 
No, I agree. But such a campaign does not yet exist.


----------



## socialistsuzy (Mar 15, 2011)

http://jarrow2london2011.wordpress.com/

Latest news: press conference launch with Matt Wrack and John McDonnell tomorrow & Great grandson of original marcher to join the march.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 15, 2011)

Then there was the.....


----------



## audiotech (Mar 15, 2011)

......and don't forget the.......


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 15, 2011)

But nobody gave a fuck


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 15, 2011)

They look like poly lecturers.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 15, 2011)

audiotech said:


> Then there was the.....


 
I wanted to go on that, but I was only 16 at the time and my mum wouldn't let me


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 15, 2011)

audiotech said:


> ......and don't forget the.......



Sandy Ratcliff of early Eastenders fame (and Ken Loach's Family Life) in the pic alongside Corin Redgrave.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 16, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> But nobody gave a fuck


 
Correct.


----------



## The Black Hand (Mar 18, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> 'ambitious' is the word that springs to mind yes.
> and how is a handful of SPEW members 'marching' about for a month or so  going to be hard for the media and politicians to ignore?


 
It might get a small bit of national coverage, and some local coverage where they stop. But hardly important is it? Its rather high on the 'tokenistic quota', but then that sort of lame labourism died long ago. The National Unemployed Workers movement is the true Marxist hier within the unemployment struggles, where the Labour party on a national level, even back then, didn't support the hunger marches. There was local labour party support but that varied with the area concerned. 

Uncritical and romantic appeals to a nostalgic 'labour movement golden era' that didn't exist help no one.


----------



## dennisr (Oct 3, 2011)

*Jarrow March 2011: Kevin Maguire on the road for historic repeat*
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/column...repeat-115875-23462922/#.TomWhHGxT3J.facebook


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 3, 2011)

flicy said:


> No government can create jobs




Except that the government did a pretty good job of doing exactly that for nearly 40 years. No need to let tiny things like the historical record put you off though.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 3, 2011)

flicy said:


> I fail to see what this kind of protest hopes to achieve. No government can create jobs, Governments can only create conditions that attract business & enterprise. The government is doing all it can to make this country more attractive to business, but over the past few years business has been loaded with so much regulation that we have lost a lot to other countries. This along with the growing competition from emerging economise who have a much lower wage structure, & dare I say a better work ethic, we have a real struggle on our hands to compete. no government is happy about high unemployment, it is bad for revenue & dosn't make them popular. I am afraid governance over the past 10 years almost always defines the conditions we live with during the following 10 years. We are reaping the effects of the past 10 years which have caused them now. It will be neither quick or easy to reverse that damage.



Fuck me you're a moron aren't you?!


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 3, 2011)

The troll hasn't been here since March, so you won't get a response any time soon I think.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 3, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> The troll hasn't been here since March, so you won't get a response any time soon I think.



Didn't notice how old the thread was. Maybe flicy lost his job and can't afford the broadband any more.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 3, 2011)

Killed by Chinese workers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2011)

There is every chance these lot will be marching through my town*, supported by the Socialist Students splinter of the SP. Power to them and I shall certainly be there to walk with them. Fuck knows I'm a young man in a town with little to no job prospects since the crash. Good on them.

*scuttlebut from a regional sp bod


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm going to go on some of this, unfortunately won't be going through my town tho


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 3, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> I'm going to go on some of this, unfortunately won't be going through my town tho



I did one of the legs (Liverpool to London, there was also Glasgow - London & Bristol - London) for the 'Peoples march against the Poll Tax'.... Oh the days of such enthusiasm....


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 3, 2011)

wow, thats dedication ! nah i will only be going through milton keynes etc ... and then at the most for a weekend !


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 3, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> wow, thats dedication ! nah i will only be going through milton keynes etc ... and then at the most for a weekend !



Less dedication more unemployment and something 'to do' I was also rather politically committed to the organisation at the time.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, I'm unemployed at the moment too. I need to be doing something during the week tho - like trying to get a job


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll be doing the Barnsley to Sheffield and Sheffield to Chesterfield legs. They're stopping at my old college in Barnsley and I love that place so I couldn't miss that one and the new unemplyment figures come out on the day the march comes into Sheffield, with youth unemployment virtually guaranteed to go over 1 million, so we're doing a demo/photo opp at the Job Centre on West Street, the one that featured in The Full Monty.


----------



## JHE (Oct 3, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


>



Is the Youth Fight for Jobs going to call the new Jarrow march a "crusade" too?


----------



## ayatollah (Oct 3, 2011)

Full support for the march - every bit of propaganda is currently a good thing. Gawd takes me back... I went on two (SWP ) Right to Work marches in the 70's - great fun though some things that happened were a bit of an eye opener for  us idealistic young (often middle class) Lefties - eg, being essentially ransacked and comprehensively robbed overnight by feral youth as we camped overnight near Kirby ! "Comrades please come back here with our sleeping bags, we're on your side....."

I love the fact that the Jarrow Crusade has been ideologically captured by the Left - whereas I understand that it was a pretty craven, church and even Conservative Party, supported , highly respectable, event, in reality. Still, who cares, history is bunk, and we gotta use whatever imagery fits the needs of the moment, even if the reality is sometimes a bit iffy !


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 3, 2011)

JHE said:


> Is the Youth Fight for Jobs going to call the new Jarrow march a "crusade" too?



No. Weirdly enough they're calling this march a "march". Although I'm sure that had they decided to call it a "crusade" that would have automatically meant is was in fact recruitment drive for religion or something.


----------



## JHE (Oct 3, 2011)

At least you're not planning to call it a bloody jihad...


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 3, 2011)

That's a good idea actually. I'll have a word next time I go to the Mosque err... I mean branch meeting.

And we would have got away with it if it wasn't for that pesky JHE, exposing the great Islamo-left-istan conspiracy.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 3, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> I'll be doing the Barnsley to Sheffield and Sheffield to Chesterfield legs. They're stopping at my old college in Barnsley and I love that place so I couldn't miss that one and the new unemplyment figures come out on the day the march comes into Sheffield, with youth unemployment virtually guaranteed to go over 1 million, so we're doing a demo/photo opp at the Job Centre on West Street, the one that featured in The Full Monty.



It would be good if they did one by the famous one in Royston Vasey lol, with Pauline ...


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 3, 2011)

JHE said:


> At least you're not planning to call it a bloody jihad...



That would be good actually - Jihad for Jobs  I'm sure Ayatollah Taffe would be pleased to hear that suggestion. Or the notorious Islamist mujahideen of ermm...the RMT and the Sunday Mirror


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 3, 2011)

My nan was a trot and she wore a headscarf - coincidence? I think not!


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 3, 2011)

Bob Crow, yesterday


----------



## Pinette (Oct 3, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> CPGB? I dunno what you mean
> I'm not in the IMT either, just the LRC.
> This march won't work, it will only attract a handful of people, and will look really lame. Reminds me of all those pointless treks around the country that the WRP used to organise in the 80s


Well, why don't you do something to bring it to life, then?  Why can't you people do something to absolutely do the same walk for the fucking same reasons for God's sake.  Not hungry enough?


----------



## Pinette (Oct 3, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> There is every chance these lot will be marching through my town*, supported by the Socialist Students splinter of the SP. Power to them and I shall certainly be there to walk with them. Fuck knows I'm a young man in a town with little to no job prospects since the crash. Good on them.
> 
> *scuttlebut from a regional sp bod


I'd go with you if I could.  People have to be more politicised and aware of what is going on.  They are not.  Alas.   The British hoi poloi  have never never cared too much about politics.  Not since the end of the war or even before, to be honest.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 3, 2011)

Why dont you go and then talk about it to your family and friends? and get them to go, why not ask them what they think about unemployment, the price of everything going up etc etc. stop complaining that people aren't politiced, the reason why people are not politicised is because politics doesn't reepresent them, only the rich and powerful.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 4, 2011)

I hope the march is a success - clearly the Jarrow angle is a media hook - but can't help thinking that this kind of self-consciously backward looking approach isn't a bit self-defeating.  Doesn't it risk making the labour movement look like historical relics (failing to relate to the world as it is and yearning for a bygone age that isn't coming back)?

Fight for jobs?  OK - but surely not just any old jobs? - eg an expansion in low paid temporary and casual work wouldn't be any great triumph.  and in some cases we need to fight for the right not to work - ie. for young people with mental health probs, or indeed fighting for proper access to f/t education.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 4, 2011)

Well yeah but I think the campaign also goes into this no?


----------



## articul8 (Oct 4, 2011)

kind of - I just think that the historical aspect is a double-edged sword.  as though the left is nostalgic for the days when all't lads worked down t'pit etc.

Would like to see a pan-European youth movement brought into being - students, young workers, unemployed etc - that would start to get them worried


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't think it is that, to be honest. I think it's partly to commemorate and partly to bring awareness of the fact that we are heading backwards in time to the working and living conditions of the 1930s. YFJ and the sp have campaigned on the issues you're describing, temp work, low paid agency work etc and to raise the minimum wage, and they do campaign about people on benefits etc. I also don't think, given the related campaigns about tuition fees and EMAs etc, that anyone is pining for the days when everyone was down the pit (and we appear to be heading backwards in that regard with the relaxation of the health and safety laws anyway!) I agree with you about a pan european youth movement, I think to be honest that this will happen on its own without the left wing organisations having to bring it into being. I don't think anyone on the march is nostalgic for the days of the real Jarrow march etc.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 4, 2011)

articul8 said:


> Fight for jobs? OK - but surely not just any old jobs? - eg an expansion in low paid temporary and casual work wouldn't be any great triumph. and in some cases we need to fight for the right not to work - ie. for young people with mental health probs, or indeed fighting for proper access to f/t education.



These are the demands being made: (Link)


A massive government scheme to create jobs which are socially useful and apprenticeships which offer guaranteed jobs at the end – both paying at least the minimum wage, with no youth exemptions.
The immediate reinstatement of EMA payments, expanding them to be available to all 16-19 year olds.
The immediate re-opening of all youth services that have been closed, including reinstating sacked staff.
The scrapping of ‘workfare’ schemes – benefits should be based on need not forced slave labour.
A massive building programme of environmentally sound, cheap social housing.
And on the historical side, I'd say that is helping us to win support from older people. On the couple of occasions when I've talked to people of my parents' generation about it they've been a bit dismissive until I mention that it's a re-enactment of the Jarrow Crusade. I know that's not a scientific sample or anything but it suggests to me that the historical angle may be a benefit rather than a hindrance.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 4, 2011)

am sure there are pluses to historical dimension - but think important not to be blind to minuses.

Demands OK, but why the separation between demands for free (Higher) education and arguments re EMA/jobs? Surely all young people should have a meaningful choice between a fulfilling job and the opportunity to educate themselves without incurring massive debts.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, to be honest I don't know why the scrapping of tuition fees isn't on there - it's something YFJ have been campaigning on for as long as it's been an issue.


----------



## dennisr (Oct 5, 2011)

A bit of coverage in the Grauniad:

*Jarrow's 2011 marchers take the long road to an uncertain future*
75 years after the original crusade for jobs, young people are again taking their protest from the north-east to Westminster
http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2011/oct/05/jarrow-march-jobs-2011


----------



## audiotech (Oct 5, 2011)

Are they stopping off at Eton to give those upper class twits some gyp?


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 5, 2011)

unfortunately the march doesn't go by that route ...


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 6, 2011)

I suggested that for the photo-opp at the Job Centre in Sheffield (the one off the Full Monty) we should all paint numbers on our dangly bits and then line up so that they spell out the new unemployment figures. We could have covered our bits with top-hats like in the film and then, when the time was right, throw the hats away. I was told we couldn't do this as it would be inappropriate at 5 in the afternoon  spoilsports


----------



## dennisr (Oct 8, 2011)

They don't like it in some quarters:

Telegraph article replyed to:
*Tory MP claiming £145,387 expenses slanders the unemployed*
http://jarrowmarch11.com/2011/10/07...387-expenses-slanders-the-unemployed/#respond

The Sun and the Independent join in. Both sets of hired lackeys simply repeat the previous lies:
*Unions' Jarrow stunt in chaos after hundreds desert demo ... to sign on*
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3860022/Jarrow-marchers-desert-cause-to-sign-on.html

Cunts


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 8, 2011)

The Independent is repeating the same bollocks.


----------



## treelover (Oct 8, 2011)

but surely, that is the point of the march, unemployed people demanding work, etc, though i knew they would target them as 'scroungers'

can you win against the tabloids, its very depressing...


----------



## treelover (Oct 8, 2011)

just read the Indy article, its appalling, of course most people would leave it at the end of Jarrow, while I think this march was a bit misconceived, they can't win, if they go on the march, they are scroungers or guilty of disgracing the name of the original JM and if they just stay at home, they are lazy, etc...


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 8, 2011)

treelover said:


> just read the Indy article, its appalling, of course most people would leave it at the end of Jarrow, while I think this march was a bit misconceived, they can't win, if they go on the march, they are scroungers or guilty of disgracing the name of the original JM and if they just stay at home, they are lazy, etc...



Trying to maintain their standards after the Hari debacle ..


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 8, 2011)

No surprise that the Independent can be relied on to come up with the laziest journalism ever.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 8, 2011)

articul8 said:


> I hope the march is a success - clearly the Jarrow angle is a media hook - but can't help thinking that this kind of self-consciously backward looking approach isn't a bit self-defeating. Doesn't it risk making the labour movement look like historical relics (failing to relate to the world as it is and yearning for a bygone age that isn't coming back)?
> 
> Fight for jobs? OK - but surely not just any old jobs? - eg an expansion in low paid temporary and casual work wouldn't be any great triumph. and in some cases we need to fight for the right not to work - ie. for young people with mental health probs, or indeed fighting for proper access to f/t education.



Only someone who has been fed Blairite New Labour anti-historical propaganda and sucked it up greedily could make such a post.

The point is that the world 'as it is' is exactly as it was in the thirties from an economic point of view. Being aware of the economic disasters and depressions of the past should inform people in the present. The Depression is still part of the living memory of some of our older people, these same people who lived through the Second World War and also saw the creation of the Welfare State, which New Labour continued to dismantle following Thatcher's lead.

New Labour would keep people ignorant of the history of struggle of the working people. They want to pretend that it is all a wonderful world of opportunity where those who work leave all the organising to the bosses and leaders who know best to be rewarded generously. Touching of forelocks is a thing of the past though, working people did make progress through struggle (jihad). The Jarrow march however should be remembered, but as an illustration of how bad things were in the Depression, but certainly isn't something to celebrate. It was a complete failure and achieved nothing for the people who took part or their families. Perhaps a revival of the memory of the General Strike would produce some effect though.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't think anyone is actually celebrating the jarrow march tho.


----------



## dennisr (Oct 8, 2011)

"Flying in the face of misleading reports in three national newspapers that the march is ‘fizzling out’ around 1,000 people have marched in Yorkshire in support of the Jarrow march today."
http://networkedblogs.com/oaX7k


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 8, 2011)

flicy said:


> I fail to see what this kind of protest hopes to achieve. No government can create jobs, Governments can only create conditions that attract business & enterprise. The government is doing all it can to make this country more attractive to business, but over the past few years business has been loaded with so much regulation that we have lost a lot to other countries. This along with the growing competition from emerging economise who have a much lower wage structure, & dare I say a better work ethic, we have a real struggle on our hands to compete. no government is happy about high unemployment, it is bad for revenue & dosn't make them popular. I am afraid governance over the past 10 years almost always defines the conditions we live with during the following 10 years. We are reaping the effects of the past 10 years which have caused them now. It will be neither quick or easy to reverse that damage.


were you born a fully-fledged idiot, or did you have to work really hard to attain such a condition?
(btw., the banks crashed _because they weren't regulated enough)_


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 8, 2011)

Just got back from the demo in Hull in support of the 899 BAE workers threatened with redundancy. I could have told the independent why some of the Jarrow marchers weren't in Leeds. They were in Hull to lead a march in support of those threatened with redundancy. Very well received by the good people of Hull too.

It seems the indi has found someone to uphold its journalistic standards while Hari's away.

E2A: I've agreed with just about everything treelover has posted over the last week or so - what on earth is the world coming to? Can't you have a bit of a moan about "the left" tl, just so I know the world is as it should be?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 8, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> Just got back from the demo in Hull in support of the 899 BAE workers threatened with redundancy. I could have told the independent why some of the Jarrow marchers weren't in Leeds. They were in Hull to lead a march in support of those threatened with redundancy. Very well received by the good people of Hull too.
> 
> It seems the indi has found someone to uphold its journalistic standards while Hari's away.
> 
> E2A: I've agreed with just about everything treelover has posted over the last week or so - what on earth is the world coming to? Can't you have a bit of a moan about "the left" tl, just so I know the world is as it should be?



BAE? Aren't they arms manufacturers? The sort of people that Urbanites protest about at arms fairs?


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 8, 2011)

Sasaferrato said:


> BAE? Aren't they arms manufacturers? The sort of people that Urbanites protest about at arms fairs?



disliking the activities of a company doesn't mean you want the workers of said company to lose their jobs.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 8, 2011)

Sasaferrato said:


> BAE? Aren't they arms manufacturers? The sort of people that Urbanites protest about at arms fairs?



Well done, great piece of "hypocrisy" spotting. Fact is though, the components those workers were making will still be produced, just not by people in Hull - one of the worst areas in the country for unemployment. So why would I be happy about it? No fewer people will be bombed because of it. I'll support any worker whose job is under threat.

You have a point though - those highly skilled workers would be far better employed producing something socially useful, like trams, trains and buses for a decent public transport system or renewable energy - they certainly have the skills. We'd be able to do that if it was nationalised too.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Only someone who has been fed Blairite New Labour anti-historical propaganda and sucked it up greedily could make such a post.
> 
> The Jarrow march however should be remembered, but as an illustration of how bad things were in the Depression, but certainly isn't something to celebrate. It was a complete failure and achieved nothing for the people who took part or their families. Perhaps a revival of the memory of the General Strike would produce some effect though.



Woh there - Where have I argued against historical memory? Nowhere. I'm not saying that the working class should disavow it's own history. Quite the opposite. But I'm saying that doing justice to it means making the struggle as relevant as possible to the contemporary situation - which I'm far from sure that invoking Jarrow does.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 8, 2011)

articul8 said:


> Woh there - Where have I argued against historical memory? Nowhere. I'm not saying that the working class should disavow it's own history. Quite the opposite. But I'm saying that doing justice to it means making the struggle as relevant as possible to the contemporary situation - which I'm far from sure that invoking Jarrow does.



Far better to join the Lib Dems in their glorious, historic struggle for a miserable little compromise, eh? As it goes, I've been campaigning pretty hard on this over the last week or 2. The response has been almost universally positive, even people I recognise as ones who can normally be relied on to spout reactionary bollocks have been supportive. I honestly can't see what your problem is here, you seem to be nit-picking for the sake of it tbh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> disliking the activities of a company doesn't mean you want the workers of said company to lose their jobs.


why not? i wouldn't shed many tears if eg the bailiffs involved at dale farm lost their jobs.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2011)

Not at all - I'm sure the march is well intentioned and hope it attracts attention to the issues facing young people re unemployment, fees, EMAs etc.  I'm just saying that the wider strategic positioning of the left has to bear in mind that a powerful set of media/political/corporate interests want to portray us as dinosaurs, relics of the past, a residue of a bygone age etc.  So the historical connotations are a double-edged sword.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 8, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> Well done, great piece of "hypocrisy" spotting. Fact is though, the components those workers were making will still be produced, just not by people in Hull - one of the worst areas in the country for unemployment. So why would I be happy about it? No fewer people will be bombed because of it. I'll support any worker whose job is under threat.
> 
> You have a point though - those highly skilled workers would be far better employed producing something socially useful, like trams, trains and buses for a decent public transport system or renewable energy - they certainly have the skills. We'd be able to do that if it was nationalised too.



It was just a poke at the uber-righteous that we have on the boards, and on reflection, in somewhat poor taste. The loss of those jobs, and all the associated work, is awful. Not something that should be the subject of a somewhat dubious ' joke '.  Sorry.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 8, 2011)

Sasaferrato said:


> It was just a poke at the uber-righteous that we have on the boards, and on reflection, in somewhat poor taste. The loss of those jobs, and all the associated work, is awful. Not something that should be the subject of a somewhat dubious ' joke '. Sorry.



Fair enough


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> why not? i wouldn't shed many tears if eg the bailiffs involved at dale farm lost their jobs.



there's a difference between someone making some parts in a factory (that in many cases will be the only employment available in the area) and someone actively going up and turfing some people out of their homes.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 8, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> disliking the activities of a company doesn't mean you want the workers of said company to lose their jobs.



You are right. See post 97.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2011)

articul8 said:


> Not at all - I'm sure the march is well intentioned and hope it attracts attention to the issues facing young people re unemployment, fees, EMAs etc. I'm just saying that the wider strategic positioning of the left has to bear in mind that a powerful set of media/political/corporate interests want to portray us as dinosaurs, relics of the past, a residue of a bygone age etc. So the historical connotations are a double-edged sword.


one of my objections to this exercise is that so much of 'the left's' historical memory, the talismanic events they so often return to, were fucking failures or defeats, things like the jarrow march or the spanish civil war. linking to failures may echo brave attempts, but they also indicate a lack of new thinking.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 8, 2011)

Sasaferrato said:


> You are right. See post 97.


fair play


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 8, 2011)

articul8 said:


> Not at all - I'm sure the march is well intentioned and hope it attracts attention to the issues facing young people re unemployment, fees, EMAs etc. I'm just saying that the wider strategic positioning of the left has to bear in mind that a powerful set of media/political/corporate interests want to portray us as dinosaurs, relics of the past, a residue of a bygone age etc. So the historical connotations are a double-edged sword.



So far I've not seen a single person criticise the historical connotations - well, apart from JHE making some mental comment about the original march being called a crusade, which apparently means we're all Islamophiles or something. I have seen people, particularly those of older generations, take an interest purely because it's a re-enactment of the Jarrow crusade.

The press will have a pop no matter what. Let them get on with it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> there's a difference between someone making some parts in a factory (that in many cases will be the only employment available in the area) and someone actively going up and turfing some people out of their homes.


so it's all ok if people are working at a remove from the dropping of bombs. i wouldn't give a flying fuck if the people employed at edo lost their jobs. i wouldn't give a flying fuck if the people employed by bae on weapons lost their job. i would be extremely surprised if working at a bomb factory was the only employment in an area and would appreciate seeing some evidence of this being the case.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> one of my objections to this exercise is that so much of 'the left's' historical memory, the talismanic events they so often return to, were fucking failures or defeats, things like the jarrow march or the spanish civil war. linking to failures may echo brave attempts, but they also indicate a lack of new thinking.



yes, and Jarrow is what it is in terms of iconic event because the mainstream media of the day chose to give attention to that image of workers (passively suffering types from the provinces) rather than, say, the CP led unemployed workers movement demo's - organised class militancy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2011)

articul8 said:


> yes, and Jarrow is what it is in terms of iconic event because the mainstream media of the day chose to give attention to that image of workers (passively suffering types from the provinces) rather than, say, the CP led unemployed workers movement demo's - organised class militancy.


it's the same thing with the suffragettes, that the people who are remembered are (in the main) the people who weren't militant - so much militant working class history's swept under the carpet and essentially erased from the official record, while heroic failures from bygone times are lauded as the way forwards.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> so it's all ok if people are working at a remove from the dropping of bombs. i wouldn't give a flying fuck if the people employed at edo lost their jobs. i wouldn't give a flying fuck if the people employed by bae on weapons lost their job. *i would be extremely surprised if working at a bomb factory was the only employment in an area and would appreciate seeing some evidence of this being the case.*



In Hull? Are you serious?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> In Hull? Are you serious?


that's not really evidence is it?


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 8, 2011)

nobody said you had to like the people doing the jobs. but at least think about the consequences of what the loss of thousands of jobs going in one area will mean, the disruption to family life, kids going hungry etc, shops closing because of less demand, less spending money, etc. i wouldnt really want that anywhere tbh


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm not going to produce evidence for the ludicrously high levels of unemployment in Hull - you know it's true, you're just being your usual pedantic self. Are the people who produce the steel used to make bombs also culpable? Where is the cut-off?


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Oct 8, 2011)

They should all just go live in squats and dumpster dive for their food.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 8, 2011)

A few days ago a canadian mate on my fb posted something about the Wall Street protesters saying "down with corporations" and posted a photograph showing all the different brands they were wearing ... if you really want to oppose capitalism go and live in a cave eh? (im not saying you're argueing this pm, im just saying this type of arguement is an arguement that really annoys me)


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> one of my objections to this exercise is that so much of 'the left's' historical memory, the talismanic events they so often return to, were fucking failures or defeats, things like the jarrow march or the spanish civil war. linking to failures may echo brave attempts, *but they also indicate a lack of new thinking*.



I can see a role here for TBH after all....


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 8, 2011)

Nigel Irritable said:


> They should all just go live in squats and dumpster dive for their food.



Only in areas too posh for Tescos Express


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> I can see a role here for TBH after all....


no, i meant new thinking, not ineffective waffle emanating from co durham.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## articul8 (Oct 9, 2011)

Sasaferrato said:


> BAE? Aren't they arms manufacturers? The sort of people that Urbanites protest about at arms fairs?



Bae have two plants near Preston (Wharton and Salmesbury) and I have a number of friends and family who either work for Bae or for sub-contractors dependent on them. Classic case for workers control and managment with a shift to a socially useful form of manufacturing.

Audrey Wise (RIP) when she was the MP spoke fearlessly against the arms trade despite it employing so many of her consituents - but she did it in a way that understood the impact of straight out job losses and argued against the capitalist world system - They don't tend to make Labour MPs like that anymore!


----------



## janeb (Oct 9, 2011)

articul8 said:


> Bae have two plants near Preston (Wharton and Salmesbury) and I have a number of friends and family who either work for Bae or for sub-contractors dependent on them. Classic case for workers control and managment with a shift to a socially useful form of manufacturing.
> 
> Audrey Wise (RIP) when she was the MP spoke fearlessly against the arms trade despite it employing so many of her consituents - but she did it in a way that understood the impact of straight out job losses and argued against the capitalist world system - They don't tend to make Labour MPs like that anymore!



No they certainly don't - a great loss when she died much too early


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 11, 2011)

(Shameless bump)

The march will be in Sheffield tomorrow and I know there are a few Sheffielders on here so I'll post details of the planned events so you can get along to it if you're free.

4.00pm - demonstration outside the Job Centre on West St. We'll be forming a mock dole queue with people holding up placards with the new youth unemployment figures announced today (not checked them yet but they were predicted to go over 1 million) with press etc. present for the photo opportunity.

5.00pm - rally outside Town Hall with trade union speakers etc.

7.30pm - Public meeting hosted by the Sheffield Anti-Cuts Alliance (SACA) at the Richard Roberts Auditorium, University of Sheffield with speakers from SACA, trade unions and the march itself.

If anyone's interested in coming to any of these and wants more details feel free to PM me.

They're in Barnsley this afternoon so I'll be heading over there for the demo in the next hour, I'll update on how it went when I get back. I'd hoped to march the Barnsley-Sheffield leg but an essential medical appointment tomorrow morning has foiled my plans


----------



## legz (Oct 13, 2011)

left Sheffield today, passed through my village and got a good reception from the locals. Around 35 hiking at the mo - smaller than I'd hoped to see but the enthusiasms there and fair fckin play to the 2-3 clearly limping and not fit for another 160 miles trek but determined to do so!
They're set for most-likely shite media coverage if any at all, but hope they get a few joining them further south


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm guessing you're probably in Eckington or somewhere near there legz - you'd have seen me marching past (easy to spot - the ugly cunt with a skinhead who looked too old to be there). Those two lads at the back who were limping stopped at my flat last night. When I saw them limping into Sheffield I didn't think they'd last the course either but after spending some time with them I'd be very surprised if they _don't_ finish. Apart from anything they're determined to ram the words of that Tory cunt in the Times right up his arse - it's been a real motivator for them. Top lads.

There's a lot of people who can't do the whole march, due to family and work/educational commitments, but will be joining the march when it's near where they live. I'm also told that there will be a boost to numbers over half term so hopefully numbers will improve.

Barnsley, Sheffield and Chesterfield were good. There was a small demo in Barnsley, plenty of people stopped to listen to the speeches and a couple of passers by asked to speak on the platform and were allowed to do so. Also got some decent TV and newspaper coverage. Good in Sheffield too - about 200 people outside the job centre, again with newspaper and TV presence, then a demo outside the town hall attended by about 300 people. Managed to get a decent turnout at the public meeting afterwards too.Went from Sheffield to Chesterfield today, stopped off in a couple of villages on the way back, plenty of beeping of horns and a few people coming out of their houses to take pictures and show support. I had to leave pretty much as soon as we arrived in the market square in Chesterfield so I didn't get to see the events that had been planned there but there were more people than I expected to welcome us so that's a good sign.

A couple of more general observations: surprisingly the march seems to be most popular with older generations (I'm sure the historical element plays into this but to what extent I don't know). I've heard no negative comments whatsoever, neither on the march nor on the campaign stalls we used to promote it. We've also got much better support from the trade unions than I expected.

On a slightly less positive note, there hasn't been as much support from local youth as I'd hoped for at the events I attended - those I spoke to were generally supportive but I'd hoped to see more turn out for the demos. The only exception to this was at Sheffield University, where the turnout was twice what I'd expected but the student society afilliated to the SP had been doing stalls there pretty much every day so that's probably more a case of hard work paying off. It's also worth noting that Sheffield Uni is hardly the most working class educational institution in the country  That said, apart from demos at about 5 oclock most of the activity has been during school hours so this may be part of the reason - hopefully we'll see more support from them over half term.

But on balance I think it was definitely worth doing. As I mentioned above, the response from the general public has been pretty much universally positive and we managed to get reasonably favourable coverage on the TV and in several local papers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2011)

allybaba said:


>


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 14, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it's the same thing with the suffragettes, that the people who are remembered are (in the main) the people who weren't militant - so much militant working class history's swept under the carpet and essentially erased from the official record, while heroic failures from bygone times are lauded as the way forwards.



I would have though the opposite with the suffragettes most people would remeber the hungers strikes and throwing themselves under hosrses at race tracks rather than the non militant stuff


----------



## trevhagl (Oct 14, 2011)

Respect to all the marchers, though as usual the media played it down


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> I would have though the opposite with the suffragettes most people would remeber the hungers strikes and throwing themselves under hosrses at race tracks rather than the non militant stuff


are you saying that emily davison's throwing herself under the horses at the derby wasn't a heroic failure? see, you've not mentioned eg women chaining themselves to railings or smashing windows or burning houses - in 1913 suffragette militancy caused £54,000 of damage, millions of pounds in today's money. they sent letter bombs and destroyed greenhouses. in 1912 a suffragette threw a hatchet at the prime minister (sadly missing, it appears). there was much more to the suffragettes than a derby incident and the cat and mouse act.


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 14, 2011)

Passed my house yesterday. Very little support.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 14, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> are you saying that emily davison's throwing herself under the horses at the derby wasn't a heroic failure? see, you've not mentioned eg women chaining themselves to railings or smashing windows or burning houses - in 1913 suffragette militancy caused £54,000 of damage, millions of pounds in today's money. they sent letter bombs and destroyed greenhouses. in 1912 a suffragette threw a hatchet at the prime minister (sadly missing, it appears). there was much more to the suffragettes than a derby incident and the cat and mouse act.



Know all that Pickman , what I was disputing was your view that there is a general perception that connects the suffragettes with non militant action. quiet aware that there are those who would like that to be the case but in my experience people do connect suffragettes with militant action.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 14, 2011)

WouldBe said:


> Passed my house yesterday. Very little support.



Whereabouts was that mate? As it went through Whittington Moor and the north end of Chesterfield it was a bit of a mess cos it was running late so the ones who weren't suffering with blisters went on ahead. Would have made it look like there were 3 marches, about 10 or 15 minutes between them, each with about 10 people on them. It got better when we got into the market square, the demo was well attended to say it was in a relatively small town.


----------



## past caring (Oct 14, 2011)

WouldBe said:


> Passed my house yesterday. Very little support.



You shouldn't have drawn the blinds.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> Know all that Pickman , what I was disputing was your view that there is a general perception that connects the suffragettes with non militant action. quiet aware that there are those who would like that to be the case but in my experience people do connect suffragettes with militant action.


and thank you for sharing your experience with us.


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 15, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> Whereabouts was that mate? As it went through Whittington Moor and the north end of Chesterfield it was a bit of a mess cos it was running late so the ones who weren't suffering with blisters went on ahead. Would have made it look like there were 3 marches, about 10 or 15 minutes between them, each with about 10 people on them. It got better when we got into the market square, the demo was well attended to say it was in a relatively small town.


Just outside Chesterfield town center near the college. Thought I'd missed it so went and got changed to do some DIY and just caught the last of the march dissapearing up the road.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 15, 2011)

WouldBe said:


> Just outside Chesterfield town center near the college. Thought I'd missed it so went and got changed to do some DIY and just caught the last of the march dissapearing up the road.



Ah right, only a few did that part of the route, most of us took a short cut past the co-op to new square cos we were running late.


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 15, 2011)

You'd have had to pass my house to get to the Co-op unless you took a long-cut.


----------



## legz (Oct 15, 2011)

They didn't leave Eckington in one big group - they were behind schedule and I think the fitter ones who had a chance of getting there not too late went ahead of the others? The big Welsh lad carrying a leg injury and the wee lass with him were left behind for a bit to get a lift part of the way - Spiney, Hows his leg now is he still struggling? (I was the dude ransacking the library for tea and fags for them).

(Pedant bit - quickest walk from there to Chezzy is near-enough all off-road, but wouldn't attract any publicity whatsoever).

Good luck for the rest of the trip


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 15, 2011)

legz said:


> They didn't leave Eckington in one big group - they were behind schedule and I think the fitter ones who had a chance of getting there not too late went ahead of the others? The big Welsh lad carrying a leg injury and the wee lass with him were left behind for a bit to get a lift part of the way - Spiney, Hows his leg now is he still struggling? (I was the dude ransacking the library for tea and fags for them).
> 
> (Pedant bit - quickest walk from there to Chezzy is near-enough all off-road, but wouldn't attract any publicity whatsoever).
> 
> Good luck for the rest of the trip



Cheers mate, I'm not on the march now though, I'd done a fair bit of organising work in Sheffield and Barnsley so I decided to join them just for that one leg - I'm afraid other commitments stopped me from doing any more 

The Welsh lad will be ok, it's blisters so he just needs them properly dressed and to not overdo it for a couple of days and he'll be fine.His mate (the really big lad from Salford) has a dodgy ankle but he reckons he'll be alright too.

I think I know who you were - dark hair? I was the one with the purple rucksack who left with the fitter ones with the placards (ended up way behind them though, fuck knows how they've got so much energy when they've already walked well over 100 miles).


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, I've just been giving leaflets in my village for the Jarrow march lol. I had a lot better response than I hoped, and probably gave out over a hundred leaflets during the course of the day. The older people especially are very supportive of it. Am knackered now though


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 31, 2011)

I was in Milton keynes for this yesterday.


----------



## dennisr (Nov 7, 2011)

Not bad coverage for the final day:

*BBC: Jarrow marchers reach London's Trafalgar Square*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-15607103

*Guadian: Jarrow marchers joined by hundreds of protesters as they complete trek*
http://bit.ly/sy9CUn

*Sky: Jarrow Jobless Marchers Reach London*
http://bit.ly/sZmABC

*Torygraph: Campaigners finish re-enactment of Jarrow March*
http://tgr.ph/tQhkR5

And in the* Evening Standard - Arrests after anti-capitalist demo*
(OccupyLSX on their way to join Jarrowmarchers) - http://bit.ly/rZbxgc


----------



## articul8 (Nov 7, 2011)

What constitutes "unlawful protest"?


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 7, 2011)

all of it, probably.


----------



## articul8 (Nov 7, 2011)

Wasn't totally clear why they got nicked.  For not sticking to the route agreed by plod presumably?


----------

